# 12V Toshiba TV connection?



## Boolush (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi, apologies first off for asking a question that has been answered many times before on this forum, but having searched the forums I still felt the need to ask about my setup - I just want to be sure I understand properly before I blow my TV or something.

I have a Toshiba 17WLT56B 17" LCD TV. The technical blurb in the manual states the following:
_IMPORTANT: The TV Set is designed to operate on 12 V DC. For this, an adaptor is used which gives 12 V voltage. Connect this adaptor to a system that supplies 230 V AC 50Hz._

The said adaptor says the following:
_Input 100-240V ~ 50/60 Hz 1.5A
Output 12V - 6.25A_

The plug from the adaptor that fits into the TV looks like this:










My questions are these:

(1) Theoretically, should the TV work in a Motorhome?
(2) Will I need any special equipment to make the TV compatible to the electrics/electrical system within a Motorhome?
(3) Assuming it works, where can I get the required lead (plug shown above)?

Many thanks for any help you can give.

Hugh


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

This TV is made for toshiba by Vestel in Turkey and is identical to the Matsui 709 series. The connection into the TV is a standard 4pin din plug and only 2 of the pins need to be wired. The plug can be obtained from Maplins and using a voltage meter it is possible to check which pin is pos and which is neg.
The alternative is to use an inverter, as the TV is quite low wattage that may be the way to go. A small 150W inverter will be sufficient.
There are lots of people on the forum who are successfully using the Matsui.
Gerry


----------



## Boolush (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks Gerry, I will check with Maplins and see what I can find... wish me luck.

Hugh


----------

